# Эпидемия L5-S1



## Ed1982 (2 Июл 2015)

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане.

Сразу прошу прощения за мой “Русский язык” 

Хочу поделиться своей историей и выслушать от Вас полезные рекомендации.

Забегая вперед, отмечу, что моя проблема не столь ярко выражена по сравнению с другими на форуме, но все равно довольно сильно волнует.

И так немного о себе:

Мне 33 года, вес 94, рост 186, работаю инженер-программистом в довольно крупной ИТ компании, что подразумевает под собой сидячую работу по 8 -10 часов в день. В свободное время люблю покататься на лыжах, но больше всего люблю работать так сказать руками (ремонт, строительство и т.д.) Построил загородный дом отремонтировал не одну квартиру 

Все неприятности начались 01.06.2014, спина, побаливала и раньше, но сильно не беспокоило. Пришел как обычно на работу и почувствовал, что сидеть уже не могу в любой позе. Хочу заметить, что каких либо сверх нагрузок до этого не было. После этого пошел в поликлинику и чудом попал к терапевту (чудом потому что талончики к терапевту у нас дают только на неделю вперед не говоря уж о узких специалистах). Терапевт назначил только обезболивающие (Кеторол таблетки и т.д.) и сказал вроде, что само все пройдет, выписал больничный и дал направление к неврологу поликлиники через две недели. В первые дни были проблемы со сном спал день из трех так как довольно сильно ныла спина.

Визит к неврологу длился минут 7, причем минут пять делали записи в карте. После осмотра невролог сказал, что не видит ни чего серьезного все рефлексы сохранены. И дал направление на ренген, по результатам которого был поставлен диагноз межпозвонковый остеохондроз. На мою просьбу дать направление на МРТ был получен ответ, что в этом нет необходимости. Далее было добавлено что логики в медицине нет и не надо пытаться ее найти  К этому моменту я уже испытывал не понятные ощущения в ногах по типу тяжести, может быть легкое покалывание.

Далее я принял решение, что у этого невролога “ловить уже нечего” и обратился за консультацией к другому, благо у нас город достаточно большой и есть хоть какой то выбор.

Невролог проведя осмотр, дал сразу направление на МРТ и предложил следующую схему лечения:


Мидокалм в таблетках 14 дней по 3 раза в день.
ДЕКСАЛГИН в/м 5 уколов.
Комбилипен в/м 10 уколов.
ЛФК
Полужесткий корсет при физических нагрузках и вождении автомобиля.
Посещение бассейна не менее двух раз в неделю.
После проведенного курса устранили спазм мышц спины, и я довольно легко стал доставать кончиками пальцев рук до пола в положении стоя.

Далее: 

Нейромультивит 30 дней 3раза в день по одной таблетке.
Катадалон 100мг 2раза в день при болях.

По результатам МРТ исследования имеем следующую картину:

Дегеративно-дистрофические изменения пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника в виде остеохондроза, спондилоартроза. Задние незначительные протрузии м/п дисков L3-L4, L4-L5 до 3мм. Задняя парамедианная протрузионная грыжа м/п диска L5-S1 с акцентом влево до 6мм.


Снимки мрт приложу чуть позже
 
И так что беспокоит на текущий момент:


Боль в спине эпизодическая, терпимая, больше не боль а дискомфорт, постоянная при длительном сидении но тоже вполне терпимая, так как вышел на работу и приходится по долгу сидеть( боль примерно можно охарактеризовать как 2 из 10);
Некоторая тяжесть в ногах, возможно не большее снижении мышечной силы (не знаю является ли показателем, но на пятки/мысочки встаю любой ногой и могу сохранять такое положение длительное время, начел гулять после работы по 5-7 километров);
Эпизодические неврологические отклонения в ногах (мурашки, покалывания в больших пальцах ног, дискомфорт в районе икроножных мышц и под коленом);
Сон в принципе нормализовался, но только на довольно твердом основании (сплю на полу).

Хотелось бы получить ответы на следующие вопросы:


Есть ли показания к оперативному лечению (как я понимаю таковых нет), уж очень не охота резаться, да и последствия очень беспокоят?
Чем следует дополнить либо изменить консервативное лечение и будет ли оно эффективно в среднесрочной и долгосрочной перспективе?
Невролог посоветовал вести привычный образ жизни с ограничением поднятия тяжестей (причем что лыжами и велосипедом заниматься разрешили), я понимаю, что понятие тяжести весьма субъективно, хотелось бы узнать вес который безопасен (сколько можно переносить, поднимать, просто не представляю себя без физического труда)?
Можно ли заниматься на велотренажере?
Можно ли заниматься лыжами, любительски (коньковый ход), если необходимо, то можно и в корсете?
Прогноз среднесрочный и долгосрочный, слышал что грыжи в первый год склонны уменьшаться и кальцинироваться и в последствии увеличиваются не часто, так ли это?

Огромное спасибо за ответы.

А вот и снимки МРТ
           

Еще
        

Еще
        

Еще
           

Еще
           

Еще


----------



## dr.dreval (2 Июл 2015)

Ed1982 написал(а):


> Есть ли показания к оперативному лечению


к открытому нет, но можно предложить выполнение пункционной нуклеопластики


Ed1982 написал(а):


> слышал что грыжи в первый год склонны уменьшаться


у Вас нет грыж


Ed1982 написал(а):


> причем что лыжами и велосипедом заниматься разрешили


не вижу препятствий для отказа


----------



## Ed1982 (2 Июл 2015)

Спасибо огромное  *dr.dreval*, но не понял Ваш комментарий


dr.dreval написал(а):


> у Вас нет грыж


просто все неврологи и терапевты в один голос твердили что есть грыжа М/Д и довольно большая, тем более в заключении МРТ написано


Ed1982 написал(а):


> Задняя парамедианная протрузионная грыжа м/п диска L5-S1 с акцентом влево до 6мм.


?


----------



## dr.dreval (2 Июл 2015)

Ed1982 написал(а):


> заключении МРТ написано


Ничего личного к рентгенологам, но описание МРТ можете отдать детям на раскраску.
Не могу найти подходящую картинку, чтобы показать Вам как выглядит грыжа, поверьте на слово, часто грыжами называют все, что выходит за анатомическую структуру тела позвонка, в ряде случаев это не так.


----------



## Ed1982 (2 Июл 2015)

Спасибо  *dr.dreval*, за консультацию и потраченное время, надеюсь симптоматика в будущем несколько снизится


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Июл 2015)

Посмеялся с "протрузионной грыжи". Раньше нигде такого термина не встречал. 
Желательно пройти курс мануальной терапии, разучить комплекс ЛФК и выполнять его самостоятельно на протяжении всей жизни. Тогда  проблемы с позвоночником будут минимизированы.


----------



## Ed1982 (2 Июл 2015)

Спасибо *Владимир Воротынцев*, что быстро откликнулись и потратили время.
Может быть подскажете какой комплекс ЛФК необходим, какие упражнения выполнять?
В данный момент
1. Выполняю упражнения на укрепление мышц спины и живота в положении лежа ежедневно;
2. Гуляю по 5 -7 км в день;
3. Планирую бассейн 2-3 раза в неделю;
4. В зимнеий период как и каждый год до этого случая планирую любительски кататься на лыжах километров по 3- 6 четыре раза в неделю.
Этого будет достаточно?
Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (2 Июл 2015)

*Ed1982*, здравствуйте!


Ed1982 написал(а):


> Может быть подскажете какой комплекс ЛФК необходим, какие упражнения выполнять?


Полезную для себя информацию Вы найдёте здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5142/
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Ed1982 (2 Июл 2015)

Спасибо  *La murr*, обязательно ознакомлюсь


----------



## Ed1982 (9 Ноя 2015)

Добрый день уважаемые доктора и посетители форума.

Прошло практически пол года после встречи с моей новой подружкой грыжей (хотя грыжей по себе она вроде и не является но буду ее называть так

Опишу текущее состояние:

Конечно, состояние улучшилось после первого обострения, но грыжа не дает о себе забыть. Неприятные ощущения то появляются, то проходят то на одной ноге то на другой, а именно в районе тазобедренных суставов, под коленкой и по внешней стороне стопы (болью это наверное не назвать но заметный дискомфорт вызывают). Работа конечно сидячая, но 8 часов с передышками просидеть пока получается, конечно спина к концу рабочего дня начинает побаливать. Иногда бывает ощущение легкого покалывания (раза два три в неделю продолжительное время) по внешней стороне стопы от мизинца до большого пальца, что очень настораживает. На носочках и пятках стою без особых проблем, прогибы назад поясницы не болезненные, но глубокие наклоны вперед все же доставляют дискомфорт.

Что делается в текущий момент:

1.  Плаванье 2 раза в неделю порядка 1,5 км за сеанс;

2.  ЛФК на укрепление мышц спины и живота, по мере возможности;

3.  Пешие прогулки порядка 5-10 км по возможности;

4.  Посильная работа на даче в выходные.

5.  При усилении боли и напряжения мышц спины: мидокалм 150 мг 2 раза в день или сирдалюд 4 мг на ночь.

Искал грамотного мануального терапевта в нашем регионе но отзывы все разносторонние, а экспериментов на себе ставить не хочется.


Хотелось бы задать несколько вопросов, может удастся получить какие то советы:

1.  Стоит ли добавить какой либо физической активности или этого уже достаточно?

2.  Если знаете, подскажите квалифицированного мануального терапевта, а нашем регионе (Ярославская область)?

3.  Интересует прогноз заболевания (все же хочется вернуться к полноценной жизни, а дискомфорт в области поясницы и ног сохраняется уже практически пол года)?

4.  Стоит ли принимать какие то еще лекарства?

5.  Пункционная нуклеопластика, улучшит ли мое состояние и остановит ли прогрессирование грыжи межпозвоночного диска (просто на форуме крайне мало информации по данному вопросу)?

5.1  Будет ли эффективна в моем случае?

5.2  Каковы риски (все же страшно, вдруг будет еще хуже)?

5.3  Примерная стоимость (делается ли только на коммерческой основе или можно по квоте)?

5.4  Какие клиники специализируются на данной процедуре?

5.5  Какова болезненность процедуры?

5.6  Стоит ли делать данную процедуру, только в первый год появления грыжи или можно подождать?

Спасибо огромное за ответы.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (9 Ноя 2015)

Эдуард, подскажите, а каким стилем Вы плаваете? Как чувствует себя Ваша спина после плаванья?


----------



## Ed1982 (9 Ноя 2015)

*влюбленная в жизнь*, ну стилем это назвать вообще сложно подобие кроля и плавание на спине) зато спина после этого до вечера практически не беспокоит (плаваю в обед)


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (9 Ноя 2015)

Ed1982 написал(а):


> *влюбленная в жизнь*, ну стилем это назвать вообще сложно подобие кроля и плавание на спине) зато спина после этого до вечера практически не беспокоит (плаваю в обед)


 Я также плаваю. Типо кролем.. и на спине. Но плаваю периодически по утрам и получаю заряд энергии на целый день. + каждый вечер прогулки 5-7км. 
В офисе стараюсь через каждый час делать перерыв на 5-10 минут.(куда-нибудь пройти..даже из кабинета в кабинет. или немного размяться.) Для удобства на стуле использую поясничную подушку Norma.(спинке более комфортно и устает меньше).


----------



## Ivan84 (9 Ноя 2015)

У меня также L5-S1 6 мм. Бегал себе прекрасным вечерком, наслаждался парком. А на следующий день стала болеть левая нога, ягодица. Затем поясница подключилась левосторонняя. Вот прошло уже 2,5 месяца, нога стала болеть меньше, но ноющие боли в ягодице, левом бедре и пояснице (прям точечно чувствую место боли в пояснице, совпадает, кстати, по геометрии с МРТ) присутствуют, то меньше, то больше. Предварительно спина никогда не болела, чувствовал напряжение мышц, но это как и обычно в жизни бывает. Ничего особенного. Хотя может уже давно росла грыжа, как сейчас это узнать - никак.
Хорошего мануального терапевта не нашел, а идти, тоже эксперименты ставить на себе не хочется. Невропатолог дала направление к нейрохирургу за дальнейшей тактикой лечения мол. Пока к нему пробиваю путь.


----------



## Ed1982 (9 Ноя 2015)

*Ivan84*, 
Да вот тоже не знаю от чего получилась эта проблема, не скажу что люблю сидеть много, но работа заставляет. Может быть виной всему взрывные нагрузки, сидишь целый день, а в обед зимой обычно у меня лыжи были 3 – 6 км за довольно короткое время. Этой зимой тоже планирую но с осторожностью уже и первое время в полужестком корсете, что б ограничить движения в пораженном сегменте. Ну может и вправду постепенно все появлялось, несколько лет назад дом начал строить, может поднял что не так. Наверное еще и генетика свое дело делает, у отца тоже точно такая же грыжа с того же возраста (бывают же совпадения).

Все же будем думать, что грыжа не приговор и настраиваться на позитив.


----------



## Ed1982 (9 Ноя 2015)

*влюбленная в жизнь*,

У меня тоже есть поясничная поддержка, не понятного китайского производителя за символическую цену, привык и без нее уже в офисе сидеть не могу. А чем вы еще занимаетесь кроме плаванья? Лыжи не практикуете?


----------



## Ivan84 (9 Ноя 2015)

Да, конечно, будем думать позитивно !
Самое, что интересное без предупреждения! Бах, на! Получи!   Вот и коварство..
Да, обычно, если и сидел днем, то вечером я пешком ходил по 5 км в том же парке, я прекрасно знал, что бегать сразу вот так с нуля нельзя. С месяц, а то и два бегал 2,5 км за 25-30 минут, ну это не так быстро. Затем, постепенно начал  бегать 6 км за 40 минут, бежал мягко, на пятки не шлепал. Старался каждый день, но пропуски были. Кстати, в тот день, я разогнался, с ускорением метров 100 пробежал, и в конце метров 100 медленно бежал с высоким подниманием голени (бег с захлестом).
А так регулярно бегать стал с апреля месяца, до этого я с месяц, а то и два ходил пешком через день по 5 км. За это время я так привык к бегу! Как-то отдыхал психологически, да и физически тоже, и вот, сюрприз...
Дома, когда с родителями жил с детства много тяжелой деревенской работы было, да и года 4 назад, плиты ЖБ затаскивали, не знаю, могло ли через столько времени сказаться, да могло наверно.
Всяко, теперь надо думать, как сберечь то, что есть.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (10 Ноя 2015)

Ed1982 написал(а):


> *влюбленная в жизнь*,
> 
> У меня тоже есть поясничная поддержка, не понятного китайского производителя за символическую цену, привык и без нее уже в офисе сидеть не могу. А чем вы еще занимаетесь кроме плаванья? Лыжи не практикуете?


Доброго Вам утречка, Эдуард!
Зима-это лыжи, коньки. В Новогодние праздники прохожу не менее 6-7км. А в основном получается только по выходным. Начинаю обычно с 3 км и смотрю по самочувствию... Если правая нога нормально(был парез правого голеностопа), то еду первый день 3км, если ощущаю что пошло небольшое онемение, то схожу с трассы. И так увеличиваю нагрузку.
Лето, весна, осень катаюсь на роликах..(но это больше для удовольствия..)Хотя считаю, что любая небольшая нагрузка укрепляет и восстанавливает ногу.
Тяжесть в спине, ногах думаю мышечно-тонического характера. Так как большее время мышцы находятся в статике и когда даем нагрузку(даже небольшую), возникают микротравмы мышц и связок, а далее отечность и по возрастающей...
А я так поняла, Вы даете своим мышцам непосильную нагрузку в обеденный перерыв(пытая объять необъятное...) Отсюда думаю и проблемы..
Так как нужно постепенно вырабатывать стереотип движений.. И даже при удачном повороте на стуле, можно заработать обострение..
А перед занятиями(будь то хотьба, плаванье, лыжи, ролики,коньки), обязательно разогреваю мышцы минут 30, чтобы они немного разогрелись и растянулись..
А когда не разогревала.. Сразу допустим одевала лыжи и ехала, то потом частенько получала дискомфорт в области поясницы и боли в икроножных мышцах с мурашками и покалыванием.
Береги себя и свои мышцы и Ваш организм скажет Вам огромное спасибо!!!
А так я за ЛФК и думаю, что очень зря отменили производственную гимнастику!!
Да и себе надо помогать..(вырабатывать правильный стереотип движений-правильно сидеть, вставать, поднимать тяжести и т.д.).
Удачного дня и скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Ed1982 (10 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо  *влюбленная в жизнь* Вы правы по поводу "разогрелись и растянулись", конечно так и надо, но не всегда получается.
Скоро уж зима, снег выпадет попробую на лыжах побегать, кто то говорит полезно а кто то наоборот. Осевые нагрузки вроде достаточно равномерные , но присутствуют скручивающие (т.к. бегаю только коньком). Еще качаем спину и пресс)
Вам тоже удачного дня и скорейшего выздоровления.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (15 Ноя 2015)

Ed1982 написал(а):


> Спасибо  *влюбленная в жизнь* Вы правы по поводу "разогрелись и растянулись", конечно так и надо, но не всегда получается.
> Скоро уж зима, снег выпадет попробую на лыжах побегать, кто то говорит полезно а кто то наоборот. Осевые нагрузки вроде достаточно равномерные , но присутствуют скручивающие (т.к. бегаю только коньком). Еще качаем спину и пресс)
> Вам тоже удачного дня и скорейшего выздоровления.


Как Ваше самочувствие, Эдуард?
А мышцы свои пожалейте пожалуйста! Лучше поменьше покататься(или поплавать), но получше загореться. Или постараться найти время, когда будет время на разогревку..(а то Вы так будете только травмировать мышцы).
Мое любимое время занятий это с 7.00-8.30 перед работой или после с 19.00-20.30+ обязательные каждодневные вечерние прогулки 1-1,5(начала ходить по вечерам, так как периодически начала замечать, что стали отекать ноги после долго сидения в офисе.)
А в выходные любимое время занятий с 9-12.00 и с 17-20.00.
Появилась маленькая мечта научиться восточным танцам..(уж очень завораживающе и красиво танцуют..)
После сильнейшего обострения(с парезом стопы), уже больше года в периоде ремиссии.


----------



## Ed1982 (16 Ноя 2015)

Доброе утро  *влюбленная в жизнь*

Спасибо за внимание)
Дела, в общем не плохо, поболит то там то тут но я считаю это мелочи (по сравнению с другими ужасами данной неприятности), стараюсь не обращать внимание. На даче работаю в меру возможностей). Плаваю особо рекордов не ставя, жду снега и принимаю витамины группы B.
Если по секрету то все мечты материализуются, нужно просто очень сильно захотеть, все в Ваших руках. Просто нужно поставить цель, путь до ее достижения разбить на этапы и последовательно добиваться 
А Вы как заработали данную неприятность? Какими методами лечились? Где живете? А то Вашей темы что то не нашел)
Дальнейших Вам успехов)


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (16 Ноя 2015)

Ed1982 написал(а):


> Доброе утро  *влюбленная в жизнь*
> 
> Спасибо за внимание)
> Дела, в общем не плохо, поболит то там то тут но я считаю это мелочи (по сравнению с другими ужасами данной неприятности), стараюсь не обращать внимание. На даче работаю в меру возможностей). Плаваю особо рекордов не ставя, жду снега и принимаю витамины группы B.
> ...



Доброе утро, Эдуард!
Я тоже очень жду снега и новогодние каникулы!(соскучилась по лыжам и конькам).
Думаю моя проблема берет корни из детства... С 6 до 14 лет занималась спортивной гимнастикой..(а это с 8-13 тренировки и с 18-21..непосильные нагрузки.. сначала готовили в команду города, потом в команду области и т.д..в 10 лет предложили в школу олимпийского резерва с переездом в пансионат..Но на соревнованиях упала плашмя с брусьев..на этом моя карьера спортсмена закончилась..)
А так как жила в сельской местности(Тверская область),  с папулечкой приходилось и мешки с картошкой таскать и дом на даче вместе строили(и бревна шкурили и вагонку резали и прибивали и по стропилам лазели, и шифер на веревках поднимали..)
Тему свою не создавала.. У меня вышло все наоборот.. Случайно попала к доктору с данного форума, стала искать информацию и нашла данный форум.(чему очень рада!)
Лечилась в комплексе(физио, массаж, медикаменты). Острый период был чуть более 3 месяцев..(если честно, до сих пор вспоминаю с ужасом..Когда до туалета доходила..если можно так сказать..за 40-50 минут..хотя обычно добегаешь за несколько секунд.) Большую роль в восстановление считаю сыграла ЛФК. Делала 3 раза в день. Путь восстановления ноги был очень терпким.. 5 месяцев я боролась за восстановление своей ноги.(ежедневные занятия для стопы по 3 раза+постоянное нахождение ноги на аппликаторе Кузнецова. осень-весна 14-15гг ходить по офису в обувке не могла, поэтому ходила только в шерстяных носочках..) На данный момент могу сказать, что нога полностью восстановилась!!! (чему я очень рада).
Очень благодарна докторам данного форума, которые направляли, помогали и корректировали лечение и восстановление!
Живу сейчас в Люберцах.


----------



## Ed1982 (20 Ноя 2015)

Доброе утро  *влюбленная в жизнь*
Да насыщенное детство у Вас было
Видать, правда говорят физкультура лечит, спорт калечит.
Вашей силе воли можно только позавидовать, еще говорят что все мечты материализуются просто надо очень захотеть, у Вас получается)
Главное у Вас стойкая ремиссия, чего и желаю всем пользователям форума.


----------



## Dzirt (12 Янв 2016)

*Ed1982*, Добрый день!Какие упражнения(лфк) делаете для укреплений мышц спины? И сколько раз в неделю?
Как часто принимаете витамины группы В ?


----------



## Ed1982 (13 Янв 2016)

*Dzirt*, Добрый день!
На текущий день выполняю:
1. Бассейн 2р/нед плаваю не очень поэтому по 1 - 1,5 км за занятие;
2. Лыжи 3 - 4 р/нед, бегаю коньком но в полужестком корсете, для подстраховки примерно   3 - 6 - 9 км в зависимости от самочувствия.
4. ЛФК если это можно так назвать, каждый день (гиперэкстензия, немного отжиманий, упражнения на скручивания (лежа),  пресс).
Ну вроде и все на большее не хватает терпения.
Из медикаментов:
1. Галидор 2кап/день
2. Октолипен 1 кап/день

Самочувствие на текущий момент терпимое, жить можно но неприятные ощущения особо пока не куда не делись, а именно:
1. мигрирующие боли в нижних конечностях
2. боли в пояснице, спровоцированные быстрей всего вынужденным положением иногда носящие простреливающий характер.
*
*


----------



## Ed1982 (5 Апр 2016)

*Добрый день.*
Прошел почти год после появления первых симптомов, моей подружки грыжки
Решил сообщить о текущем состоянии и попросить уважаемых врачей форума оценить динамику течения заболевания, правда хвастаться то особо и нечем, но я так понимаю "хорошо" в моем случае отсутствие отрицательной динамики.
Недавно было сделано повторное МРТ, результаты и описание ниже:

Беспокоит мнение невролога посмотревшего снимки, он говорит небольшой отрицательной динамике.
Что делалось после последнего отчетного периода:
1. Бассеин 2 р/нед (плаваю не очень 1 -1,5 км за занятие)
2. Лыжи  4 р/нед (в полужестком корсете 6 - 20 км за занятие)
3. Пешие прогулки 5р/нед (порядка 3-7 км)
4. ЛФК хотел каждый день, но очень ленюсь
5. При обострениях (бывают и такие, хотя стоит заметить не очень часто)
5.1. Мидокалм 150 мг
5.2. Артрозан 7,5 мг
5.3. Галидор
5.4. Октолипен
Стоит упомянуть, конечно, что состояние за год конечно улучшилось.

Беспокоит на текущий момент:
1. Скованность в пояснице с утра.
2. Иногда поясница побаливает, после долгого сиденья, иногда даже бывают небольшие прострелы только с утра, именно в пояснице балла на 4 из 10.
4. Иногда бывают неврологические проявления в нижних конечностях типа мурашки, покалывание, боль но все терпимо.
Собственно вопросы к докторам:
1. Правда ли имеется отрицательная динамика (сколько снимки не вертел, не измерял, вроде ничего не изменилось по прошествии года)? Конечно, по описанию грыжа увеличилась на 1 мм, но я думаю это погрешности измерения. Увеличилась ли степень сколиоза (тут вроде тоже по снимкам ничего нового), но консультирующий невролог, что то упомянул, особо не вглядываясь? Как Вы думаете будет ли сколиоз прогрессировать в дальнейшем?
2. Правда ли что в сегментах L3-L4, L4-L5, в будущем очень вероятно будут новые грыжи? Ну и соответственно, что необходимо делать что б снизить вероятность их возникновения?
3. Можно ли кататься на велосипеде, несколько раз в неделю, не усугубит ли это мое состояние?
4. Может будут какие то  рекомендации, по коррекции режима, буду очень благодарен.
5. Стоит ли приобрести прибор типа алмаг-01?

*Спасибо огромное, как минимум за потраченное время на прочтение вышеизложенного.*

Серия1

        

Серия2

          

Серия3

           

Серия4

       

         Серия5

Серия6
        

Ну вот вроде и все


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Апр 2016)

1. Отрицательная динамика отсутствует.
2. Вероятность образования новых грыж крайне мала (как и вероятность прогрессирования сколиоза).
3. Если велосипед доставляет удовольствие и при  - катайтесь.
4. Не злоупотребляйте физическими нагрузками.
5. Вреда не нанесёт, но и польза едва ли какая есть.
Если можете себе позволить, то пройдите курс лечения и реабилитации в санаториях "Большие Соли" или "Малые Соли", расположенные в Некрасовском районе Ярославской области.


----------



## Ed1982 (5 Апр 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, 
Спасибо огромное за подробный ответ  и проявленный интерес к моей проблеме.


----------



## Галина Каримова (5 Апр 2016)

Ed1982 Добрый день
Оцените пожалуйста динамику https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23882/page-3 , если будет свободное время. Все терпимо и не срочно.
Буду рад выслушать Ваши рекомендации.
Спасибо огромное.

Здравствуйте, Эдуард



Ed1982 написал(а):


> Собственно вопросы к докторам:
> 1. Правда ли имеется отрицательная динамика (сколько снимки не вертел, не измерял, вроде ничего не изменилось по прошествии года)? Конечно, по описанию грыжа увеличилась на 1 мм, но я думаю это погрешности измерения. Увеличилась ли степень сколиоза (тут вроде тоже по снимкам ничего нового), но консультирующий невролог, что то упомянул, особо не вглядываясь? Как Вы думаете будет ли сколиоз прогрессировать в дальнейшем?


- Динамика отсутствует, как положительная, так и отрицательная - что уже неплохо 



Ed1982 написал(а):


> 2. Правда ли что в сегментах L3-L4, L4-L5, в будущем очень вероятно будут новые грыжи? Ну и соответственно, что необходимо делать что б снизить вероятность их возникновения?


- Новые вряд ли, но не исключена прогрессия уже имеющихся протрузий. Чтобы избежать негативной динамики, я бы рекомендовала выполнить нуклеопластику (склерозирование) пораженных межпозвонковых дисков



Ed1982 написал(а):


> 3. Можно ли кататься на велосипеде, несколько раз в неделю, не усугубит ли это мое состояние?


- Можно и нужно, если это не вызывает дискомфорта. Также рекомендую плавание по 20-30 минут 2-3 раза в неделю



Ed1982 написал(а):


> 4. Может будут какие то рекомендации, по коррекции режима, буду очень благодарен.


- Побольше двигайтесь, поменьше сидите. Делайте перерыв на работе каждые пол часа чтобы встать и 5 минут походить. При болях надевайте корсет пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника




Ed1982 написал(а):


> 5. Стоит ли приобрести прибор типа алмаг-01?


- Однозначно нет

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Ed1982 (5 Апр 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> - Новые вряд ли, но не исключена прогрессия уже имеющихся протрузий. Чтобы избежать негативной динамики, я бы рекомендовала выполнить нуклеопластику (склерозирование) пораженных межпозвонковых дисков



*Галина Каримова*, Спасибо за ответ, очень благодарен.

Спасибо за ответ, очень благодарен.

Не уверен что вопрос по адресу, если Вас не затруднит то переадресуйте, если необходимо и возможно.

Являюсь вашим потенциальным клиентом, поэтому возникла пара вопросов по поводу лечения в Вашей клинике:

1. Возможно ли методом F-SWT уменьшить выпячивание диска L5-S1 именно в моем случае? Ну конечно деликатный вопрос о стоимости, интересует хотя бы порядок цены, понятно что конкретная стоимость определится на очной консультации при наличии всех необходимых исследований. Будет ли в моем случае так называемая “гарантия лечения”?

Прочитал по-моему все темы про F-SWT но не нашел совершенно недостатков этого метода, все же как то страшновато использование довольно большой энергии вблизи нервных структур.

2. Не могли бы вы более подробно рассказать о возможных осложнениях и недостатках метода F-SWT а так же о частоте их проявления?

3. Вопрос про склерозирование, тут с ценой все предельно ясно и вопросов не возникает а, вот информация о осложнениях так же отсутствует, какие они могут быть и какова вероятность их появления?

Я думаю ответы на некоторые предложенные вопросы будут очень интересны участникам форума. 

Спасибо огромное за ответ.


----------



## Галина Каримова (7 Апр 2016)

Ed1982 написал(а):


> 1. Возможно ли методом F-SWT уменьшить выпячивание диска L5-S1 именно в моем случае? Ну конечно деликатный вопрос о стоимости, интересует хотя бы порядок цены, понятно что конкретная стоимость определится на очной консультации при наличии всех необходимых исследований. Будет ли в моем случае так называемая “гарантия лечения”?



- Для ответа на вопрос о возможности применения методики F-SWT, кроме данных МРТ необходимо проведение дополнительных обследований - УЗИ позвоночника, ЭМНГ, а в некоторых случаях денситометрия.
Вопрос о предоставлении гарантии находится в компетенции лечащего врача, который будет проводить лечение (и на которого будет возложена ответственность за достижение оговоренного результата и выплата гарантийной компенсации)



Ed1982 написал(а):


> Прочитал по-моему все темы про F-SWT но не нашел совершенно недостатков этого метода, все же как то страшновато использование довольно большой энергии вблизи нервных структур.
> Не могли бы вы более подробно рассказать о возможных осложнениях и недостатках метода F-SWT а так же о частоте их проявления?



- Процедура F-SWT проводится под контролем УЗИ опытными специалистами с опытом работы на литотрепторах не менее 10-15 лет. Осложнения возможны самые разнообразные (начиная от перелома остистых отростков до размозжения мышц, спинного мозга и его корешков), все риски процедуры застрахованы в Оде на сумму до 30 миллионов рублей - вне зависимости от наличия договора о гарантии достижения положительного результата лечения. За 10 лет применения F-SWT в Оде прошли лечение более 15 000 пациентов - и не было зафиксировано НИ ОДНОГО случая развития каких-либо осложнений




Ed1982 написал(а):


> 3. Вопрос про склерозирование, тут с ценой все предельно ясно и вопросов не возникает а, вот информация о осложнениях так же отсутствует, какие они могут быть и какова вероятность их появления?



- При правильно проведенной процедуре склерозирования осложнения отсутствуют. При нарушении протокола процедуры наиболее часто развивается несостоятельность рубца (склерозирование не эффективно). Обычно склерозируется от 1 до 5% оболочки межпозвоночного диска, что никак не сказывается на его функции. Если необходимо склерозировать от 30% оболочки и более (в случае выраженной дегидратации пульпозного ядра), возникает ограничение эластичности межпозвонкового диска - но, принимая во внимание, что эластичность дегитратированного диска ВСЕГДА снижена, это не усугубляет состояния пациента

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Галина Каримова (7 Апр 2016)

Ed1982 написал(а):


> 1. Возможно ли методом F-SWT уменьшить выпячивание диска L5-S1 именно в моем случае? Ну конечно деликатный вопрос о стоимости, интересует хотя бы порядок цены, понятно что конкретная стоимость определится на очной консультации при наличии всех необходимых исследований. Будет ли в моем случае так называемая “гарантия лечения”?



- Для ответа на вопрос о возможности применения методики F-SWT, кроме данных МРТ необходимо проведение дополнительных обследований - УЗИ позвоночника, ЭМНГ, а в некоторых случаях денситометрия.
Вопрос о предоставлении гарантии находится в компетенции лечащего врача, который будет проводить лечение (и на которого будет возложена ответственность за достижение оговоренного результата и выплата гарантийной компенсации)



Ed1982 написал(а):


> Прочитал по-моему все темы про F-SWT но не нашел совершенно недостатков этого метода, все же как то страшновато использование довольно большой энергии вблизи нервных структур.
> Не могли бы вы более подробно рассказать о возможных осложнениях и недостатках метода F-SWT а так же о частоте их проявления?



- Процедура F-SWT проводится под контролем УЗИ опытными специалистами с опытом работы на литотрепторах не менее 10-15 лет. Осложнения возможны самые разнообразные (начиная от перелома остистых отростков до размозжения мышц, спинного мозга и его корешков) - все риски процедуры застрахованы в Оде на сумму до 30 миллионов рублей вне зависимости от наличия договора о гарантии достижения положительного результата лечения. За 10 лет применения F-SWT в Оде прошли лечение более 15 000 пациентов - и не было зафиксировано НИ ОДНОГО случая развития каких-либо осложнений




Ed1982 написал(а):


> 3. Вопрос про склерозирование, тут с ценой все предельно ясно и вопросов не возникает а, вот информация о осложнениях так же отсутствует, какие они могут быть и какова вероятность их появления?



- При правильно проведенной процедуре склерозирования осложнения отсутствуют. При нарушении протокола процедуры наиболее часто развивается несостоятельность рубца (склерозирование не эффективно). Обычно склерозируется от 1 до 5% оболочки межпозвоночного диска, что никак не сказывается на его функции. Если необходимо склерозировать от 30% оболочки и более (в случае выраженной дегидратации пульпозного ядра), возникает ограничение эластичности межпозвонкового диска - но, принимая во внимание, что эластичность дегитратированного диска ВСЕГДА снижена, это не усугубляет состояния пациента

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Ed1982 (9 Апр 2016)

*Галина Каримова*, Спасибо огромное за внимание к моей проблеме и исчерпывающий ответ.


----------



## Ed1982 (2 Дек 2018)

*Добрый день Уважаемые Доктора и пользователи форума.*

Вот уже пролетело два года после моего последнего обращения на форуме. Снова нуждаюсь в Вашей консультации и поддержке.

Эти два года боролся как мог со своей проблемой:

А именно:

1.Плавал в бассеине 2 р/нед примерно по 1.5 км за сеанс.
2.Зимой катался на лыжах (в корсете).
3.Летом занимался дачей (в корсете и без каких сверхнагрузок).
4.Старался всегда выхаживать в день не менее 10000 шагов.

Спина иногда давала о себе знать (но не чаще чем раз в полгода) все проблемы решались таблеткой мидокалма. Все было очень терпимо.


Но вот в конце сентябре 2018 г. меня отправили на дополнительное обучение где приходилось сидеть по 8 часов в день практически не вставая. После этого спина начала болеть с новой силой. Кое как, не регулярно, принимал НПВС, боль купировалась на время но возникала снова.

Решил сделать контрольное МРТ, результат не утешительный, хотя врачи ренгенологи пишут что грыжа теже самые 6-7 мм, но невооруженным взглядом видно что она увеличилась((((

       

Вот другие срезы

              

*Текущее состояние:*
1.Ночные боли до 2 из 10. Боли ноющего характера.
2.Боли в правой ягодице и икроножной мышце 4 из 10. Боли ноющего характера.
3.Иногда разные неврологические проявления в ногах типо мурашки и т.д.
4.Все рефлексы сохранены(на носочки на пятки встаю без проблем, единственное что беспокоит правая ступня чуть слабее левой(на левой поднимаюсь на носочек 20 раз на правой 12))
5.Сутра теперь приходится как бы расхаживаться(


*Текущая консервативная терапия(по назначению врача невролога):*
1. Мидокалм 150 мг 3 р/день
2.Дексалкин  5 уколов 1 р/день
3.Дексаметазон 5 уколов 1р/день

Далее планируется
Аркоксия 1 р/день 90 мг
Октолипен


*Собственно вопросы:*
1. Можно ли из этой ситуации выбраться консервативно (честно очень устал, чувствую себя полуинвалидом) либо искать своего нейрохирурга?
2.Если нужна операция то какой вид ее предпочтителен?
3.Что мне еще нужно либо можно попробовать, что б хоть как то улучшить свое состояние?
4. Завязывать ли уже со спортом (любительским лыжи, бассейн) навсегда?

Спасибо огромное за Ваши ответы.


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2018)

@Ed1982, Эдуард, прямо адресно пригласите докторов, чьё мнение Вам важно услышать.


----------



## Ed1982 (2 Дек 2018)

@La murr, спасибо огромное за внимание, уже пригласил)

Последнее МРТ заключение


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Дек 2018)

В идеале - лечение у врача -мануального  терапевта, владеющего мышечными техниками.
И ещё раз напоминаю о "Больших" и "Малых Солях".


----------



## Ed1982 (4 Дек 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо огромное за Ваш ответ.

Регулярно делаю массаж, у человека вроде не плохо работающего с мышцами, по моему субъективному опыту.  Соли обязательно посещу в ближайшее время, как представится возможность. Стараюсь ходить побольше.

Если не сложно то еще пару вопросов:

1. Нужно ли прекращать заниматься в бассейне (как минимум при текущем обострении) или совсем?

2. Нужно ли стараться ходить побольше, иногда через небольшую боль(когда хожу легче) или это наоборот будет раздражать нервные корешки?

3. Достаточно ли развит мышечный корсет(как я понимаю на МРТ можно оценить состояние мышц) или его стоит укреплять еще больше?

Спасибо.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (6 Дек 2018)

@Ed1982, добрый день.
1. Смотря, что Вы делаете в бассейне и как плаваете. Скручивания при определённом стиле плавания противопоказано. Обычно бассейн не является назначением в данной ситуации. Гораздо эффективнее заниматься ЛФК.
2. Ударно-осевые нагрузки не несут ничего хорошего в Вашем случае. См. п.1
3. Состояние мышечного корсета сможет оценить специалист при осмотре. Укреплять надо правильно, можно при "бесконтрольном укреплении" укрепить частоту обострений.


----------



## Ed1982 (6 Дек 2018)

@Dr.Kristoff,  огромное спасибо за уделенное время моей проблеме.

1. В бассейне просто плаваю 45 мин 1,5 -2 км кролем (плаваю практически правильно, с полным погружением головы, выдыхаю в воду и т.д.). Согласен есть небольшие скрутки в районе поясницы, но мне кажется они минимальны. На какой стиль стоит изменить, по Вашему мнению?
2. Работа, офисная, сидячая (я думаю это самая огромная проблема), стараюсь делать перерывы, стараюсь походить побольше после работы (конечно о беге речь не идет совсем), норму поставил 10-12 тыс. шагов в день. Это нормально? или опять же нужно скорректировать?
3. ЛФК стараюсь дома заниматься, простые упражнения(мышцы спины, растяжение грушевидных мышц и т.д.). Можно ли мне выполнять упражнение "планка"? Или может посоветуете какие то особенные упражнения?
4. Самый наверное важные вопрос, нужна ли мне операция  в этой ситуации или стоит потерпеть?
Еще раз спасибо огромное.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (6 Дек 2018)

@Ed1982,
Доктор Ступин собрал хорошие комплексы http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Я уже писал, что операция крайняя мера, когда все консервативные лечебные меры приняты и их эффективность не оправдала себя. Пока судя по анамнезу Вам показана *плановая* операция и оперироваться или нет- должен быть Ваш осознанный выбор.  Показания с *срочной* операции - некупируемый высокий болевой синдром, онемение конечностей, парез, выпадение функций.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Дек 2018)

@Ed1982, Нужно не операцию делать, а вырабатывать оптимальный стереотип движения!


----------



## Ed1982 (6 Дек 2018)

@Dr.Kristoff, еще раз огромное спасибо за уделенное внимание моей проблеме.
Нет я не говорю что бороться не надо, бороться и стараться конечно буду. Просто беспокоит то что в моем городе нет специальных спинальных центров и если потребуется срочная операция, то банально ее просто негде сделать, вот я как бы и не хочу упустить момент, перестраховываюсь.

@Александр_100, спасибо огромное Александр.
1. Работа
Мне от нее не куда не деться, это единственный заработок (сменить работу, то не понятно на какую? физическую я люблю, но не могу ей заниматься по описанным выше причинам). На работе я не сижу 8 часов, постоянно делаю "перекуры". Сидеть стараюсь правильно, есть не плохая поясничная поддержка.
2. Занятие спортом 
Все время старался чем то заниматься, компенсировать вот этот дефицит физ нагрузок.  Может действительно делал не так что то. Легкая ходьба, вроде не кому еще не вредила (ну это мое мнение), обувь почти всегда спортивная. Выбирал те виды спорта, занимаясь которыми, (как я думал) сложно себе навредить. Каких то взрывных нагрузок не давал. Занимался лыжами и плаванием. Да я про плавание смотрел  ролик Антона Епифанова (мне кажется, он иногда говорит правильные вещи), но вроде скрутки то минимальны. Попробую перейти на стиль на спине. Занятся ЛФК доктора Ступина.
3. Операция
Почему вообще заходит речь об операции - просто как писал выше , боюсь не успеть, если она понадобится. Боль купируется НПВС, но после отказа от их приема она возвращается. На лицо присутствует корешковая симптоматика. За три года это уже порядком измотало. Может это уже какие то психологические отклонения)
Просто в последнее время присутствует какая то тяжесть в ногах и это настораживает. На машине вообще не могу ездить более 30 минут.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Дек 2018)

@Ed1982, А у вас нестабильности нет в этих позвонках? Рентген с функциональными пробами не делали?
У меня вот еще нестабильность всего этого.
1. Да я понимаю вас прекрасно. Я тоже люблю физическую работу, но приходится сидеть, по той причине, что спина не позволяет физически работать, все каку вас. В итоге получается ловушка и замкнутый круг.
2. Со спортом тут как раз не всегда мы все правильно делаем к сожалению. Иногда бывает больше вреда чем пользы. Кстати спорт не полезен никому. Полезно только ЛФК.
3. Зря вы боль купируете НПВС. Лучше по возможности это делать упражнениями. Научится гимнастикой расслаблять мышцы. Лекарства портят систему пищеварения.
По поводу машины. А у вас какой рост? Посадка в авто правильная? У меня вот 190 см и я как не крути правильно мало могу сеть в какие авто. По этой причине тоже больше 30-40 мин не езжу. Смысл разрушать себе позвоночник.
Вот еще, что могу посоветовать. Вы пробуйте ездить босяков в авто. Зимой в носках теплых. Тут именно важно нажимать на педали не в обуви, где механика стопы скована, а в расслабленном состоянии.
Потом расскажите будит эффект или нет. У меня при поездки без обуви гораздо легче спине.
Операция хороша только та, которая не сделана!


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (7 Дек 2018)

Бесконтрольный и длительный прием НПВП ни чего хорошего не несёт и не только для ЖКТ. Вообще многие делают фатальную ошибку, считая что НПВП имеет терапевтический эффект, принимая только когда заболит. НПВП маскирует боль, снимая отёк, но не устраняя причину. Таким образом вы постоянно обезвреживаете защитную реакцию организма в патологическом участке и усугубляете ситуацию. НПВП показаны в комплексной терапии в острой ( иногда и в подострой) стадии.


Ed1982 написал(а):


> смотрел ролик Антона Епифанова (мне кажется, он иногда говорит правильные вещи),


Антон Вячеславович кстати Епифанов, если что глав врач МЦ, ему по статусу положено иногда говорить правильные вещи))) 


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Операция хороша только та, которая не сделана!


 Не все. Перефразирую. Хороша только та, которая оправдана.


----------

